# my cat has gone crazy!



## mia (Feb 4, 2004)

someone please help me out... my cat, lolita, has a weird and literally frightening behavior problem!
let me give you some background:
lolita is a blue point persian, fits the breed in that she is not very active, not very needy, and keeps to herself most of the time. when i got lolita she was 2, and shes 6 yrs now. so, why is she so crazy? well..

we've been together for 4 years and lately she randomly gets super aggressive with me for no reason at all! hissing, attacking me out of anger, whenever i come near her she screeches with ears back and all... i don't know what to do!? why is she acting this way?
we love her so much but its almost unbearable the way she is acting.
has anyone had this before? advise? help!
sincerely, mia


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Welome to the forum. 

Mia, this attitude can be very confusing, and fearful for you.  . There are several things to watch for. Is Lolita in pain, and that she associates with you? How often do you let her outside, even with a cat collar and leish? She could be bored to the point of exploding in rage. Does she have a playmate? Perhaps she is lonely. Have you changed jobs, been around a dog or something that she is fearful of? You might try showering off when you come in from work before you approach your kitty. Is she extra hungry when you come home? Does she have enough to eat during the day? Do you feed her any treats? Have you changed anything in your personal life recently? I am no expert on this subject, but these ideas are offered for your consideration. If none of the above is applicable perhaps you could take her to the vets office and find if she isn't feeling well.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

With such a drastic change of behavior I would suggest a visit to the vet to rule out illness or injury.
I hope you find answers and that she gets back to her normal self.


----------



## Littlebigcatdaddy (Jan 16, 2004)

I'd like to expand a bit on what Wayne was asking-
What I think would help us help the situation is finding out _exactly_ when she started having these episodes. Do you remember the first time? Then all of Waynes' question's come into play even more clearly. Upon ruling out a medical problem, we can assume she's made a scary, negative association with you, and that happened at a very specific point in time. Of course, that's not to rule out a naturally occuring chemical imbalance, which is why the vet should know what he/she is looking for, and at the very least do a complete chemistry panel. Just need to rule out everything, one by one. In the mean time, don't try to force anything on her; just give her the space she's evidently demanding as you start doing the rule-out work.


----------

